# 1998 Altima Keyfob Programming Help



## NTL1991 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hello. I've just bought a 1998 Altima GXE a week ago and I didn't recieve a keyfob for some reason. I know the car has the Alarm and Keyless Entry System but I didnt get the Keyfob itself. I went back to the place of purchase and I recieved 2 Nissan Keyfobs. I've looked online for Programming Instructions but I've turned up only instructions for a 2001 Altima. Does anyone know how to program the keyfob for my car. 

It's a real pain having to use the key when you are used to using a keyfob.


Thank You for Your Time,

Nick


----------



## NTL1991 (Sep 8, 2005)

OK... So i've tried the key in 7 times thing like 7 times... The Lights wont flash. How do I find out if the car even has the keyless entry system?


thanks


nick


----------



## Too Short (Sep 19, 2005)

*Looking for Advice (Altima 98')*

I was wondering if anyone would spare a moment to consider and reply to this message. As said, I drive a 98 Nissan Altima and i was wondering what kind of special maintenance i can perform on the car to best it's gas mileage and hopefully performance as well (performance a.k.a. acceleration/HP). I do know enough to not ask a garage mechanic because i'd be loaded down with maintenance for things other than what i'm specifically wanting. I know they'd be able to do it cause, as you can see, I don't know much about the mechanics of vehicles, or else I wouldn't be bothering all of you with such as question as this.

My Thanks in advance.

Too_Short

-------------Edit-------------(Sorry forgot this it might be useful. lol)
Specs: Black '98 Nissan Altima GXE
4 cylinder 
Automatic Transmission
Has been in a wreck unfortunately, on the passenger front corner. . .
-figured i'd mention that in case it affects what may be done to it.

Price range willing to spend: $150 - $350ish or better for performance/efficiency


----------



## missdark (Sep 16, 2005)

Too Short said:


> I was wondering if anyone would spare a moment to consider and reply to this message. As said, I drive a 98 Nissan Altima and i was wondering what kind of special maintenance i can perform on the car to best it's gas mileage and hopefully performance as well (performance a.k.a. acceleration/HP). I do know enough to not ask a garage mechanic because i'd be loaded down with maintenance for things other than what i'm specifically wanting. I know they'd be able to do it cause, as you can see, I don't know much about the mechanics of vehicles, or else I wouldn't be bothering all of you with such as question as this.
> 
> My Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


For better mileage and hp give it a tune up....you can do it yourself. Change the distributor cap and rotor, new plugs and wires, new air filter etc......Just did one on my 99 Altima cost around $100 might need an oil change as well. My mileage increased to almost double so it might be needing it. How many miles are on it?


----------



## NTL1991 (Sep 8, 2005)

Well, I guess someone likes to hijack threads... thx


Nick


----------

